# Uber's Response to Newark



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

The city of Newark is threatening to tow Uber drivers at Newark Liberty International Airport and Penn Station, saying they're violating city taxi ordinances.

The Record reported Newark chief prosecutor Evans C. Anyanwu ordered police to step up enforcement starting Feb. 22 and "tow Uber drivers" he said are operating in violation of unspecified city laws.

"After Feb. 22, the continued violation of the city's laws will result in civil and criminal penalties for Uber and its drivers," wrote Anyanqu in a letter sent late last month to Salle Yoo, Uber's general counsel in San Francisco, the newspaper reported.

Uber spokesman Craig Ewer told the newspaper that the company will "stand by our driver-partners by fully compensating those subject to unjust fines or citations as a result of the city's actions" and urged the city stop trying to "restrict competition and consumer choice."

http://nj1015.com/newark-threatens-to-tow-uber-drivers/


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Will Travis have his back and post his bail?


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

How ironic is the spokesman's last name?


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

Megatron jr said:


> Newark should reply that they're issuing a warrant for his arrest for soliciting illegal activity.


If they had balls they would treat it as a RICO/maintaining a criminal enterprise violations against the spokesman.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

Megatron jr said:


> Even though I suggested action against the spokesman, I think that technically it would have to be against an executive officer of the company. I wonder why some of these irked states or cities haven't sought to indict tk.


In reality, they would charge who they have in their jurisdiction as an agent to get the company's attention.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Encouraging and assisting a crime! I think drivers can sue uber for that.


----------



## NewUberIsh (Jan 21, 2016)

Megatron jr said:


> Only if he can prove that the infraction was committed while on the clock for uber.


Lol i was gonna say the first question from uber would be, was the app on? was there a trip in process?


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

"Unjust"? Are you joking me?


----------



## ROYALSAVAGE (Oct 8, 2015)

McLovin said:


> Uber spokesman Craig Ewer told the newspaper that the company will "stand by our driver-partners by fully compensating those subject to unjust fines or citations as a result of the city's actions" and urged the city stop trying to "restrict competition and consumer choice."
> 
> http://nj1015.com/newark-threatens-to-tow-uber-drivers/


This is national news today.


----------



## Shark11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Head this news on the radio today. I drive a lot of EWR. Passengers will be hurtif UBER & LYFT shut out. The Taxi crew are freaking disgusting. The are always complaining about lack of UBER & LYFT background checks. Are you freaking kidding me? Here's the plan... Team vs. Team extensive background checks. Winner take all. Let's see how much crap comes out then about the cherished, professional taxi mooks. Let the bombs fly...


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Megatron jr said:


> Newark should reply that they're issuing a warrant for his arrest for soliciting illegal activity.


I think someone as wealthy as him would stay away from Newark. I am basically poor and I don't even go to Newark!


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

Update -

http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2...ark_ai.html#incart_river_mobileshort_homehome


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

The saga continues -

http://www.northjersey.com/news/newark-crackdown-against-uber-back-on-1.1516395


----------

